# MECA Show in Riverside Feb 26th. Free to new competitors !!



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Come down to Audioshoppe on Feb 26th for the MECA SQ Show.

If you've never competed you will be able to compete for free.

Normal entry fee is 30$

Registration is 9 am to 11am
Judging starts at 11 am


Audioshoppe
6760 Central, Riverside Ca


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Sunday Show?


----------

